# Elk22hunter and Stixnblades San Juan Pics and story



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Stixnblades and I had an awesome time on the San Juan Elk Ridge. SnB drew on his 15th year of applying and I drew on my 17th. My oldest and youngest sons plus my son in law, came down for part of the trip, My middle son for another part and SnB's Pa and youngest brother were there for a bunch as well. The oldest brother came down on the scouting trip. We saw lots of Elk, heard many bugles screaming through the pines and were able to wittnes many bears in their natural habitat. Got a few bears on film while they did Bear things, not knowing that they were being recorded as they swam in ponds and such. I got some great video footage of the bull that I harvested, including the shot and the tip over. The Elk were not screaming in the early part of the hunt which is normal. My middle son did not get to wittnes that awesome event. The oldest, youngest and son in law got to see a bit of it and the youngest was able to scream sounds back at them with his voice and communicated with them. After they left Wednesday at noon, and I was by myself, that evening I shot my bull. The sad thing is that I had nobody to share that unbelievable moment with. Luckily, I had my video camera with me and got many minutes of film where he was out in the pond, carrying on by pawing the water and thrashing his head side to side pounding the water and splashing it all over him to cool down. I can now share my moment with whomever I please as it is "Way Cool" footage. I got the joyful experience of gutting it it the dark and then walking out for the nearly 2 miles to the road in the Bear infested woods with blood and guts all over me. When I say "All over me" I really mean that. I was having a difficult time manuvering that HUGE beast as I gutted him and had to get my body into it. I was covered from head to toe. I had to go to the Laundrymat on the next day after taking the meat to town to clean my clothes. I got him propped up to cool as best as possible for the night before walking out. It wasnt too scary walking out in the dark, even after seeing a few Bears but have to admit, that I checked my back trail a couple of times when I would let my mind get the best of me. ha ha The next morning, I packed mine out after deboning him and getting rid of any weight that I knew that I would not be using or needing. After 4 trips, I was done and took the 244 lbs of meat to the butcher and took the cape and the horns back to camp for the final caping out process and salting the cape. I think the Rack and the skull with the hide weighed more than any of the other 3 pack trips to the vehichle. Stixnblades along with his brother were able to wittnes and video a HUGE Bear on the carcas of my bull a few days later. SnB's dad had drug it up into the trees away from the pond where he died so it wouldn't screw up the rest of the hunt for SnB. The bear had already been on it and had no problem finding it in the trees as well. We chased a lot of Bugles and had the "Hair on the back of your neck stand up" experiences with screaming bulls in close on many occasions for the next few days. Monday morning, SnB, had 11 shot opportunities at bulls ranging from 10 to 30 yards. All were 6 points except one 4 point. He passed on all those opps in hopes of finding a bigger one. For the next few days, he had opps nearly every time that we went out and he soon found that Satelite bulls are much easier to call in than Herd Bulls. Finally on Wednesday evening, he got into a deep canyon where many bulls echoed out their sounds. He chased a few to the very bottom where his persuit was changed when he had a Bear come between he and the Elk that he was pursuing. He changed his mind on that bull and went after another that caught his eye at the same moment but in a different direction. After that attempt going south, we spotted a nice bull coming off the hill into his canyon. The bull went into the bottom and laid down in the tall grass. StixnBlades made a great stalk to within 28 yards. He put the cow call into his mouth, drew back, blew the call, the bull stood up.......and POUNDED him. The bull went out of sight and it got dark immediately. Stix and his Pa looked for a few minutes but with the dark and fearing that they would push a wounded animal they left and we returned in the morning to find a dead bull that Stix is elated with. That pack out was in a worse area than mine but sharing it with 3 others made it Sooooooo much better. We had a great time and ended up with a couple of Awesome bulls. Many people, including strangers before this ordeal, but friends after, made getting to know the area possible and gave us the edge that we needed. Truly a trip of a lifetime!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Way to get 'er done Scott.Couple of nice bulls and better memories.


----------



## backpacker (Mar 1, 2008)

Congratulations! Glad to see the wait paid off for both of you! Can't wait to do it myself someday...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool. I can't wait to see the footage.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh Boy !!! 

Can't wait for the _"Way Cool"_ footage.

You packed that sucker out by yourself, no help??? :shock:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds like a great hunt. A once-in-a-lifetime experience on an OIL tag. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good looking Elk! Sounds like a great time with good friends. I hope the wait was worth every minute.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

You got to love it when a plan comes together. That is a killer pic with the arch.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats on the awesome Bull thanks for the great story and photos. 8)


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Gratz to both of ya! Nice bulls! Nice story! Nice pics! I'm with pkred - that pic with the arch is cool!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats to the both of you, those are some really nice bulls and great story. Can't wait to see the footage.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bulls there and a great story. nice job guys.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats on two great bulls..........like others, can't wait to see the video.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

"Two thumbs up" Congrats. :shock:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats Scott. Nice story and bull.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome bulls, great story, congrats to both of you.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice Bulls and a really good video that says it all. Isn't it great to have such nice friends and hunting partners. Good job by all.


----------

